# VRT or NOT? HELP!



## Masterchief1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a clean 97 vr and im looking into Turbo but not sure what to do? To do or not to do?! Any suggestions would help... thanks!


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

you have 6 cylinders that means you can put 6 turbos on it :thumbup:

but in all seriousness if you have the money do it :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Masterchief1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

im really considering it but dont know to much about what to get...if i should get part by part or a kit which is probably better but more $$$ lol


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

Hang around the forum, search, read ,read, read, read, you got to have an idea what you are getting your self into, buying a turbo kit, paying someone to do the instalation not knowing anything about it , it will cost you a good money every time something stuped happen and you have to take your car to a shop. For someone that doesn't know anything about turbo kits it is better just to buy a 100% complete turbo kit, keep in mind that you'll need a lot of extra parts that is not part of the turbo kit, like exhaust, clutch kit, differential for the transmission, fuel pump, just to name few of the parts, here you'll find a lot of Members that have a turbo build thread, go read and have an idea. Just coming online asking if you should turbo your vr6 is not going to help anything, everyone have a different opinion and ways to do things, if you can't aford to blow $7K or more stay way from a turbo system because it adds up kind of fast.


----------



## Masterchief1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

Alright thanks a lot that right there pretty much made my decision lol ill keep reading on it though


----------



## a2-old-school-rider (Dec 6, 2011)

lets me sum this up for you. Do you have 10k to start with ?


you car has to be in perfect running order, good brakes, all the sensors replaced such as MAF, o2, etc, etc ball joints, tie rids, etc etc. good motor mounts than take $3500 just for the kit another 800-$1000 to have installed plus rebuild your tranny with LSD and a good clutch and fly wheel, are you obd2 or obd1 if you are obd1 go to obd2 or lugtronics ecu.

add a front mount inter cooler and anything else that goes wrong. I'm at 7k and i still need to spend 2k for standalone ECU to perfect the air fuel ratio because c2 obd1 just isnt cutting it for me.

if you bring it to a non VW shop for the install, good luck having your car work perfectly. If you bring it to a shop expect $1000-$2000 if not more to do all the works required to have a properly turbo car. Add guages like wideband for $200 some boost guages etc, etc, etc.

$10k will get your d!ck hard but not enough to bust a nut, that will require another 5 grand to hit 20 PSI of boost. lol


----------



## Masterchief1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

LMAO fuuuuuuuck man...i was just trying to boost maybe 8lbs..but 20 ****t that would get my d!ck hard!! hahha Damn im still thinkin about it but **** if you put it that way i dont know. By the way i have obd2.


----------



## MEGA 16v GLI (Aug 31, 2010)

a2-old-school-rider said:


> lets me sum this up for you. Do you have 10k to start with ?
> 
> 
> you car has to be in perfect running order, good brakes, all the sensors replaced such as MAF, o2, etc, etc ball joints, tie rids, etc etc. good motor mounts than take $3500 just for the kit another 800-$1000 to have installed plus rebuild your tranny with LSD and a good clutch and fly wheel, are you obd2 or obd1 if you are obd1 go to obd2 or lugtronics ecu.
> ...


 2k for a standalone EMS? what brand are you planning on buying?

to be honest i think a programmable ECU is pretty much essential for a turbo.


----------



## 95GOLFIIIJOSH (Aug 13, 2007)

Jeeze 7 k for a turbo kit? What are you guys buyingg I can make one for under 3k

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

95GOLFIIIJOSH said:


> Jeeze 7 k for a turbo kit? What are you guys buyingg I can make one for under 3k
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


^^^^^
so a complete turbo kit for $3k with all it needs to run right, all the fuel kit/tune, intercooler, head gasket, clutch kit, ARP bolts/studs, full exhaust, differential for tranny, for sure a set of motor mounts, don't forget labor for all, maybe you can give him a list and some prices to help him out, let him know where to get alldone for this price, I'm 90% sure that for only $3k for everything he may go for it


----------



## way2manydubs (Mar 10, 2006)

Kinetics mani- $250.
Downpipe-$150
Gate-$250
Ecu with c2 chip and maf housing-$200
Cxracing intercooler and piping-$200
Head spacer and gasket $200
Injectors (usrt)-$125

It can be done on a budget. I have spare trannys layin around though haha!


----------



## Masterchief1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

damn NOW we are talking lol!!! i might just do it for 3k!
hmmm extra trannys dont sound too good of an idea in a way lol


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

way2manydubs said:


> Kinetics mani- $250.
> Downpipe-$150
> Gate-$250
> Ecu with c2 chip and maf housing-$200
> ...



Start looking around and get a qoute for all the parts needed for a nice/dependable turbo kit and report back.on how much everything will cost you... yes you can do it on a budget but you need to be a fab stuff up n actually work.on your own car n not through a shop... and go through the classifieds to find deals... 

Also there are misc. Parts that you will need when you are installing your pieced together turbo kit.. you need to.cover all angles n have actual knowledge on how everything works for it not to fail at the end. Goodluck


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

I did a "medium" build last month. gt35r, stock intake, factory ECU, Garrett IC etc. A basic turbo vr setup using better-than-average parts. With the diff install and not paying a shop labor, it cost me $7500. If you scrimped on the turbo and got a lot of used stuff, I could see 5k being within reach, but that little stuff adds up FAST. There were also places where I would not be comfortable with a compromise, like having an external oil cooler.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

sure, it can be done for $1.800 with used parts, I can bolt a used turbo, manifold, downpipe, put a used chip/injector and drive it with 5 psi of boost :screwy: :laugh:


----------



## way2manydubs (Mar 10, 2006)

15# actually. But im a vw/audi mechanic with a bandsaw and tig welding facilities in my reach. Who thinks knowing how it works and building a car is as much fun as the end result. Must be just me.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

way2manydubs said:


> 15# actually. But im a vw/audi mechanic with a bandsaw and tig welding facilities in my reach. Who thinks knowing how it works and building a car is as much fun as the end result. Must be just me.


I did not pay a shop for labor and have an ATP account. If you did it for that much, you cut some corners. No way around it.


----------



## Masterchief1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

alrighty then thank you everyone for your opinions! now i know how much im looking at...ill probably just buy a vdub with stock turbo then!! lol! nahh i dont know i think ill stay stock with my vR i just love the way it sounds with a nice exhaust.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

a2-old-school-rider said:


> lets me sum this up for you. Do you have 10k to start with ?
> 
> 
> you car has to be in perfect running order, good brakes, all the sensors replaced such as MAF, o2, etc, etc ball joints, tie rids, etc etc. good motor mounts than take $3500 just for the kit another 800-$1000 to have installed plus rebuild your tranny with LSD and a good clutch and fly wheel, are you obd2 or obd1 if you are obd1 go to obd2 or lugtronics ecu.
> ...


Haha your scaring the guy! You can do a budget build aslong as you know where to look (classifieds) and put time in to researching how to install certain items. This forum is a great place to start. Make friends with a local shop-many are great and will lead you in the right direction. 

I have added budget kits peices together with quality parts on several mk1-mk2 2.0 16v for $2000 give or take. 

Be resourceful!:laugh:


----------



## way2manydubs (Mar 10, 2006)

cabzilla said:


> I did not pay a shop for labor and have an ATP account. If you did it for that much, you cut some corners. No way around it.


 U can say i cut corners. Since you think a used chip is a problem. And used injectors. And a used maf... I make my cars using "scraps" from people like you. Critique away. Im drivin a 1995 golf i paid $500.00 for almost ten years ago and having a BLAST. Have fun with your $8000.00 turbo kit and realize theres more than one way to do things, and opinions are just that.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

way2manydubs said:


> U can say i cut corners. Since you think a used chip is a problem. And used injectors. And a used maf... I make my cars using "scraps" from people like you. Critique away. Im drivin a 1995 golf i paid $500.00 for almost ten years ago and having a BLAST. Have fun with your $8000.00 turbo kit and realize theres more than one way to do things, and opinions are just that.


Amen


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

way2manydubs said:


> 15# actually. But im a vw/audi mechanic with a bandsaw and tig welding facilities in my reach. Who thinks knowing how it works and building a car is as much fun as the end result. Must be just me.


Would you give the same advice to two different people asking the same question " should i turbo my vr6" with 1 having the talent n knowledge of FI n the other having no clue on where to start?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

way2manydubs said:


> U can say i cut corners. Since you think a used chip is a problem. And used injectors. And a used maf... I make my cars using "scraps" from people like you. Critique away. Im drivin a 1995 golf i paid $500.00 for almost ten years ago and having a BLAST. Have fun with your $8000.00 turbo kit and realize theres more than one way to do things, and opinions are just that.



I value reliability and knowing the history of critical engine pieces over cost.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

cabzilla said:


> I value reliability and knowing the history of critical engine pieces over cost.


Thank you. :thumbup:
Ive started boosting my VR6 after 6 years ownership. Boosting started in 2006. Ive done supercharger, turbo kit and started to piece my own quality parts.

Why? Because I want to have a 400+ hp mk3 VRT car for several years, and I dont wanna drive around in something that can break down any time. 
And ask me about breaking down parts....

Only reason we tell new VRT builders to do it right the first time, is because we have been there "and got the t-shirt years ago".


----------



## way2manydubs (Mar 10, 2006)

It all depends on power goals and driving style. Not one person bitched about "reliability" when the kinetic stg1 kit came out. They all freaked out how awesome it was. And ill laugh out loud to "reliability" and "longevity" when upwards of 400hp is the goal. If youre drivin the $hit outta a boosted car, youre going to break stuff. And ive read about and seen personally dozens of stock bottom end cars making 400+, when "built" ones can and will come apart all the same. Again its all a learning experience. Problem is, MANY people think more $ fixes it or more expensive parts. Those people live on forums and never get the practice/education and learning process that IS building and enjoying a car. Sorry if i offended anyone. But i didnt have forums growing up. I bought a dub and built it. Fact is, theres a happy medium between a junkyard build and a person who thinks a new ball bearing turbo is a necessity.


----------



## 98mkiiigtivr6 (May 24, 2010)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Thank you. :thumbup:
> Ive started boosting my VR6 after 6 years ownership. Boosting started in 2006. Ive done supercharger, turbo kit and started to piece my own quality parts.
> 
> Why? Because I want to have a 400+ hp mk3 VRT car for several years, and I dont wanna drive around in something that can break down any time.
> ...


^^^^^ exhales and breathes heavily on 400hp
:wave::thumbup:
i concur.


^ budget build for ****s and it worked flawlessly - minus the budget :banghead:
-the ebay turbo(60-100$ lol) failed @ 11000 miles on ~8 lbs/1000miles and the 10000/15lbs(SRI pressure reading so my turbo was around 17-20? before it pissed oil&bought a GSP ebay turbo for $300. 

i drive my car now, as if my turbo is just hiding and i dont have a insane pull/PSH/vr gargle :bs:


----------



## Masterchief1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

Damn, this thread is old ! And well just to update you guys...I am finally starting the build and it's not that bad actually...maybe came across good deals? I now know a lot more than I did 6 years ago and I'm happy to say that I'm almost done gathering the parts. Just need custom ic piping besides getting everything bolted on. I want to thank a few good friends of mine and some on vortex, especially the guy above 98mkiii3gti very informative guy! 2 thumbs up ! 🖒🖒

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------

